# My Cobalt Blue Discus



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

Some cobalt blue discus from breeder Alex Piwowarski. I like the roundness and deep blue colors of Alex's fish and with proper care could grow into jumbo's. They are atleast 4.5"-5" rightnow. I have them for a week now. Here are the pics enjoy!








































Thanks for viewing!


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

The hairs on my arms are standing on end 
They are GORGEOUS. Wow. I was going to ask if you were missing the salt, but after seeing these, I don't think I really need to 
Oh my.

EDIT: Sorry - wanted to add.....it's not just the fish. Look at the tank. And all the equipment. And how clean the water is. Spotless. You are so meticulous about the conditions you keep your fish in. I won't be surprised when these cobalts turn into real monsters - the NICE kind of monster


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

-N/A- said:


> The hairs on my arms are standing on end
> They are GORGEOUS. Wow. I was going to ask if you were missing the salt, but after seeing these, I don't think I really need to
> Oh my.


Salt im missing a little bit!
They are really nice, pictures don't do justice. Very happy with the fish. Now I have to grow them out. I'm starving them a little so they accept other foods like pellets and flakes. They don't have any problem eating FBW and FDBW.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

I've got tons of FDBW for you. If you can wait until I see you at one of the lunches, likely Sept 25 I'll bring them with me. If not, pm me and I'll drop some off. 

I can only imagine what the fish look like. I know exactly what you mean about the pictures not doing them justice. But then again, I don't think I've ever seen that shade of blue captured in any picture.


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

-N/A- said:


> I've got tons of FDBW for you. If you can wait until I see you at one of the lunches, likely Sept 25 I'll bring them with me. If not, pm me and I'll drop some off.
> 
> I can only imagine what the fish look like. I know exactly what you mean about the pictures not doing them justice. But then again, I don't think I've ever seen that shade of blue captured in any picture.


For sure I need some FDBW discus just go nuts with them. I still have a little bit.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Fish are looking great . I have seen these in person and you are right the pictures don't do them justice. I want to get more discus from Alex. I think next time I'll get the red spotted greens.


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah the RSG are really nice. Maybe next time we do another order. I want to get Alex's High Body Brilliants.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

Superb looking fish, Mello !


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Those look awesome and let me know when you are getting the brilliants, I'm in. The two I got from you are a little lonely in their 72 gallon


----------



## Pamelajo (Feb 9, 2011)

Very nice fish!!!


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

emile said:


> Superb looking fish, Mello !


thanks emile hope to meet you on our discus get together


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

josephl said:


> Those look awesome and let me know when you are getting the brilliants, I'm in. The two I got from you are a little lonely in their 72 gallon


I will let you know for sure! its not gonna be till october when he gets his next shipment! 2 discus in a 72g will be lonely for sure. Mine are still a little bit shy on the 65g. You know what it means you need more to accompany them


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

Pamelajo said:


> Very nice fish!!!


Thanks Pamelajo!


----------



## dean9922 (Apr 21, 2010)

Great looking fish and glad to hear you are back into discus.....


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

They got a new flat friend!
4" teacup stingray picked up form Charles. 








Loving the water change!


----------



## Rajan (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow nice looking discus. How much water do you change and how often? Also what is fdbw. I'm assuming freeze dried blood worms. Where do u get this stuff from?


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey Mello: 
Did you drop the water level that low so the ray felt like it had some of his friends in the tank with him???  After seeing your fish, I keep really thinking about adding a ray to my wild tank. One of these days for sure.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow...blue rays!


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Wow...blue rays!


If anyone could do it, it'd be Mello  !!!!!!


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

Rajan said:


> Wow nice looking discus. How much water do you change and how often? Also what is fdbw. I'm assuming freeze dried blood worms. Where do u get this stuff from?


I change water 90% everyday or atleast every other day. Straight from the tap. I feed them them flakes, pellets, beefheart, frozen bloodworms and Freeze Dried black worms. I got the Freeze dried from Shelley (N/A).


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

-N/A- said:


> Hey Mello:
> Did you drop the water level that low so the ray felt like it had some of his friends in the tank with him???  After seeing your fish, I keep really thinking about adding a ray to my wild tank. One of these days for sure.


Get one it will complete your wild tank
The ray and my discus get a long fine. I had one teacup ray same size few years back and grew him up to almost 8''. I had to sell him cause its like a vacuum cleaner just eating all the food for my discus.


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Wow...blue rays!


 yeah blue rays!


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

MELLO said:


> Get one it will complete your wild tank


You're suppose to DIScourage me, not ENcourage me, Mello


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

-N/A- said:


> You're suppose to DIScourage me, not ENcourage me, Mello


There's one more at Charles and its already eating GO GET IT


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

MELLO said:


> There's one more at Charles and its already eating GO GET IT


You are a very bad man, Mello


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I saw it yesterday at Charles....very nice.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> I saw it yesterday at Charles....very nice.


You too are also a very bad man, Gary


----------



## richbcca (Apr 21, 2010)

-N/A- said:


> Hey Mello:
> Did you drop the water level that low so the ray felt like it had some of his friends in the tank with him???  After seeing your fish, I keep really thinking about adding a ray to my wild tank. One of these days for sure.


Be careful. I tried that before with the heckels. I put 2 motoros in. They killed one and badly injure the other.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

richbcca said:


> Be careful. I tried that before with the heckels. I put 2 motoros in. They killed one and badly injure the other.


Richard, are you SURE it wasn't the tetras


----------



## richbcca (Apr 21, 2010)

-N/A- said:


> Richard, are you SURE it wasn't the tetras


Shelley, I dont have any tetras. Maybe the corys did it.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

richbcca said:


> Be careful. I tried that before with the heckels. I put 2 motoros in. They killed one and badly injure the other.


you forgot to mention the beating the swamp eel took from them the heckels.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Fsh are looking great. Keep up the good work. Mello So when are you coming over to do water changes at my place. :bigsmile:


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

bonsai dave said:


> Fsh are looking great. Keep up the good work. Mello So when are you coming over to do water changes at my place. :bigsmile:


Sorry Dave can't come over to do your water change I'm fully booked


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

bonsai dave said:


> Fsh are looking great. Keep up the good work. Mello So when are you coming over to do water changes at my place. :bigsmile:


Hey now, get in line - plus I am the proud keeper of most of Mello's 'reject fish'


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

MELLO said:


> Sorry Dave can't come over to do your water change I'm fully booked


Yup, sorry about that Dave, but I just hired Mello as to be my new tank boy. I may consider contracting him out if the price is right 

EDIT: On second thought, I don't think I'd be able to afford him  !!!!


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

josephl said:


> Hey now, get in line - plus I am the proud keeper of most of Mello's 'reject fish'


Same here. I think I have gotten more fish from Mello in the last year than I have from any other place. So Mello when are you opening your store..


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

-N/A- said:


> Yup, sorry about that Dave, but I just hired Mello as to be my new tank boy. I may consider contracting him out if the price is right


no problem just put it on my tab. Do you take I O U 's ?


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

Easy guys! no need to fight about my service I will let you guys know when I start my home service water change business  Wait another 35 years when I retire.
Joseph and Dave thanks for taking all my " rejects " I prefer them to go to guys that appreciate and will take care of them well. STore NO! but wait when I get bored I'll have some clearance sale again


----------

